# Insta Cure #1 to Tender Quick Conversion



## payson (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello,
 Does anyone know how to convert a recipe that calls for Insta Cure #1 to Tender Quick? I want to make a very basic jerky recipe out of Rytek Kutas's book and he specifies Insta Cure #1 but I only have Tender Quick on hand. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## earache_my_eye (Mar 31, 2008)

The "recommended" ratio for Morton's Tender Quick is 1/2 C. for 10 lbs. of meat to get the "recommended" nitrate concentration to cure the meat.  

I've found that the Tender Quick can make the jerky a bit too salty for me though.....it can be reduced down to 1/3 C. for 10 lbs if salt is a consideration in your diet.  You should also allow it to cure in the fridge at least overnight, and preferably for 24 hours to allow the cure to do its work.

Hope this helps,
Eric


----------

